# Convert Bridgetport CNC to Manual



## mhafele (Jan 13, 2018)

Looking at a used CNC Bridgeport V2XT with faulting issues. If I purchase and can't solve faulting issues, and don't want to upgrade controller is there a reason I can't convert to manual? I once heard someone say you can't use ball screws for a manual machine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2018)

Ball screws work just fine on a manual machine.  I normally hold the Y axis with my hand when cranking the X and vice versa.  If you remove the CNC hardware then adding table locks would be a good idea. The only problem you may run into is manually operating the quill.  From the pictures I looked at, it looks like the head is a standard 2J2 so those manual quill parts may fit.

Upgrading the controls is pretty easy.  But I would still add manual capability.  I would be lost without that on my machine.


----------



## mhafele (Jan 13, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> Ball screws work just fine on a manual machine. I normally hold the Y axis with my hand when cranking the X and vice versa. If you remove the CNC hardware then adding table locks would be a good idea. The only problem you may run into is manually operating the quill. From the pictures I looked at, it looks like the head is a standard 2J2 so those manual quill parts may fit.
> 
> Upgrading the controls is pretty easy. But I would still add manual capability. I would be lost without that on my machine.


So it's common to have this cnc set up for manual or cnc in same set up? What controls upgrades have you seen? Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2018)

I just noticed you are a new member of H-M.  Welcome aboard!

Not all that common.  But there are a few machines set up this way.  In the mid 80's there were a number of machines built that had factory CNC/Manual capability.  Most were 2 axis, some were 3 axis.  As far Is I know, all had Anilam controls on them.  I just happen to have one of them.

There are many options to upgrade machine controls from really cheap to crazy expensive.  It really depends on what your end goals are and of course your budget.

The servo motors and drives on that machine are probably brushed DC servos, and they are pretty much bullet proof, so in my opinion that is a really good starting point.  I am a real fan of those motors/drives.  That would also mean you that you have the most expensive hardware all ready installed.

I have done several machine upgrades so I'll be happy to help guide you through the swamp of trying to figure out what you need to do.


----------



## mhafele (Jan 13, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> I just noticed you are a new member of H-M. Welcome aboard!
> 
> Not all that common. But there are a few machines set up this way. In the mid 80's there were a number of machines built that had factory CNC/Manual capability. Most were 2 axis, some were 3 axis. As far Is I know, all had Anilam controls on them. I just happen to have one of them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it sold, thanks for info, went for 3100 inluding tooling, thought that was a good price

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> I just noticed you are a new member of H-M.  Welcome aboard!
> 
> Not all that common.  But there are a few machines set up this way.  In the mid 80's there were a number of machines built that had factory CNC/Manual capability.



Some still do, got a brand new Trak mill this Summer that has hand wheels for all axes for some reason, they are not mechanically connected to the lead screws however so if the control craps out you are out of luck I imagine, Normally you can run it as a manual if desired, we had 5 vices on it 2 weeks ago on the Sunday before New Years Day, they HAD to have the part on the 2nd (-:


----------

